# 4 year old vs. Wiper



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

She put up a good fight until her arms got too tired. It was hooked for a while before I started recording. She got a little help at the end because she had given up reeling and I was afraid she was going to let go of the pole due to a little over-encouragement from Dad.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet! my HSB seem to have topped out around 4 lbs so far. Great video!

Salmonid


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job,bet her poor arms were tired but she held on like a trooper till they played out.Bet she remembers that for a while


----------



## Ranger620 (Apr 3, 2007)

When they catch them its way better then when we do. Best thing you can do in this age of electronics is take your kid fishing nice vid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

She likes to catch the little ones more. The Vexilar is her favorite electronic lol.

Here's one from a few minutes ago...she wanted to have it for dinner.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just seen this thread. Great video! I have a private pond i fish at one of my acounts stocked with hybrids and was shocked they still put up a great fight in a small pond


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I was never a fan of them until I stocked them to cut down the gizzard shad. They grow so fast, and fight harder than anything I've caught in freshwater. They are super easy to manage with no reproduction, take pellets eagerly, bite year round and are easy to catch. They're the perfect pond fish IMO.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ryan, I know you have taken some through the ice but in 4 years of fishing for them in my pond, i still havent ever taken one through the ice?? How many have you caught that way? what kind of baits? I really plan on doing more vertical jigging with bigger baits this year so maybe Ill find them. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> How many have you caught that way? what kind of baits? I really plan on doing more vertical jigging with bigger baits this year so maybe Ill find them.
> 
> Salmonid


Hey Mark, we've only gotten two through the ice one on bluegill jig and other on a swedish pimple...both tipped with either waxworm or spikes. It wasn't my intent that they should be stocked for targeting through the ice but they will bite. They didn't fight as hard as they do when it's warm...more comparable to a largemouth bass through ice. I've wanted to try some jigging Rapalas myself hopefully we get some ice as I'm getting pretty anxious.

I ordered a pair of MM Boots and sent the wife a hint about a new suit. We were in Florida last week with 80 deg. temps and I asked my daughter what she wanted to do and she said she wanted to go ice fishing lol.


----------

